# Medical Coding Internship



## markenglert (May 15, 2014)

Hi, I have a customer service background but am looking for a position to get into for Medical Coding. While I am not certified, I am taking the test in June. Can work on a part time or full time basis in any background and have Customer Service skills that can be of great assistance. Anyone got any ideas? Last, thank you for your time.

Sincerely,

Mark Englert


----------

